# Lifter Camshaft Rattle Noise When Driving question



## atgordon (Sep 3, 2009)

My 2003 A6 3.0L (AVK engine) has the dreaded noisy lifter noise on start up, that does disappear pretty quickly. Other postings and the online Audi manual state this is not unusual. Recently, I have noticed that the lifter rattle is now appearing when accelerating from low RPM. It does seem to disappear (or, more likely it is drowned out by road noise) in the higher gears. It does seem worse when first starting from cold, but I can still hear it if I accelerate more briskly when hot.

ELSA does state "If unusual valve noises disappear but then reappear during drive, replace oil retaining valve. Oil retaining valve, component location: Below cover at intake manifold". It goes on to say that if that doesn't fix the problem, then replace the faulty lifter.

The oil retaining valve appears to be buried under the intake manifold, and is about as much fun to deal with as the replacement of lifters! 

Has anyone had any experience with this problem and found an answer that didn't involve removing the intake manifold? (incidentally, the car runs fine, and no codes from this problem)


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What oil are you using? weight?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I always recommend a good flush of the oil on any vw-audi-bmw- or any car for that matter if there is top end noise. 
I do it all the time at work and on my own cars once a year. 

1-drain the oil
2-replace the filter
3-fill with 6qts of dexron/mercon atf (yes transmission fluid)
4-run car untill it warms up and drive it around the block a coupletimes (dont redline it)
5-let the car idle for 20-30min
6-change oil and filter and top off with fresh synthetic 5w40 or 0w40 european mix


----------



## atgordon (Sep 3, 2009)

*Might be headed in the wrog direction ...*

Appreciate the replies on the rattle question, but I think I'm going in the wrong direction. After listening to the engine on a recent journey, and noticing that the rattle actually sounded more like pinking (qv: pinging, detonation). This was borne out by the fact the sound will disappear occasionally after fill ups ... I always use Shell Premium sold in MI, but maybe not all premiums are as high grade as others (or, as the UK Top Gear guys say, maybe US gas really is limp wristed cats piss sold as an imitation of European gasoline and lacks octane!). Anyway, I'm going to start a new thread on this one. 

However, before doing so, I wanted to thank the two listers who responded on the oil weight front: the answer is 5w-40 Shell Rotella Synthetic Oil . Oil has been regularly changed. High in ZPPD.


----------

